# Faux-hawk (long hair)



## JULIA (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm looking for tips on achieving a "faux-hawk" look with long hair. My stylist gave me one awhile ago and it looked fierce...So I want to do it myself since I'm going out tomorrow. I know you've got to create a lot of volume in the front, but I'm lost when it comes to pining up the back. Anyone have ideas? Maybe some sort of tutorial? If that isn't possible, is there a similar look I can go for?


----------



## user79 (Feb 22, 2008)

What I do is this:

- After washing, towel dry hair and apply a lifting mouse to the roots of your crown hair

- Blowdry your hair totally straight, focusing on blasting hot hair to the roots of the top part to create volume. Use a large round brush for this.

- Separate the top middle part where you want the faux hawk to be and just put it into a pony tail or clip it to separate it from the rest of your hair. Make sure the two parts are very straight, using a parting comb is ideal.

- Pull the two sides of your hair starting from the ear back very tightly and secure in the back with a clear hair elastic just underneath the place where you separeted your other hair for the hawk. You may want to use some gel or hairspray to slick back any stray hairs on the side.

- Now undo the hair from the top and go to work on the faux hawk section. Using a teasing comb or a paddle brush, tease the back crown as much as you can. What I do is start at the back and work my way to the front, teasing section by section, focusing on the roots. Leave a small bit of the very front section un-teased. Basically you want to have a large poof on the top, leaving the very front part smooth.

- Using bobby pins, pin the poof in the back. Use a strong hold hairspray to get the poof to stay and keep its volume. 

- Brush out the very front bit, and carefully smooth that over the entire poof. Use more pins to secure in the back, and fix the whole thing with hairspray. The ends of the hair should cover the ponytail in the back, making it invisible.

You'll have some pins in the back showing, so you can either add a decorative item there like a hair flower or something, or what I do is sometimes use the end bits and pin them up in reverse, so it looks like a little fountain in the back, which will cover up the pins. The rest of your hair will be down, so the overall look is half up, half down.


----------



## JULIA (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank youuu. I'll have to give this a try!


----------

